# Oliver: "Gone Fish'N"



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Some quick snaps of the boy's trying to land the big one today!

A light rain made for some higher ISO images.

Oliver was just happy to watch!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

One more!


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

Very happy pup there to be there and enjoying himself!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Kathrynehalliday said:


> Very happy pup there to be there and enjoying himself!


Thank you!

That's "Oliver" always smiling!


----------



## dakotadogs (Jun 17, 2012)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

dakotadogs said:


> Amazing pictures!


Thanks

Don't look too close, it gets a bit nasty!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

He's one handsome fellow!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

SheetsSM said:


> He's one handsome fellow!


Thanks!

Just a bit damp in these shots!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Wonderful pictures of a very handsome boy!!!


Thanks Laurie!

Just waiting for some more photo's of your little one!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Oliver looks absolutely delighted...how in the world did you keep him out of the water? Wonderful pictures!!!

Pete


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Thanks Laurie!
> 
> Just waiting for some more photo's of your little one!


 
Oh lord, don't say that!!!! I've only taken close to 400 in the past 3 days!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Oliver looks absolutely delighted...how in the world did you keep him out of the water? Wonderful pictures!!!
> 
> Pete


Thanks!

Too many weeds here for swimming, were off to the lake tomorrow!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hearts of Gold said:


> ...
> Oliver was just happy to watch!


And I am just happy to watch Oliver, scrolling up and down. He is a joy to look at.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> And I am just happy to watch Oliver, scrolling up and down. He is a joy to look at.


Thanks again!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photos. Love his Golden smile. Oliver is a very handsome boy. Especially like the second shot with the tongue out a little.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Max's Dad said:


> Great photos. Love his Golden smile. Oliver is a very handsome boy.


Thank you!

I always enjoy viewing Max's photo's!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of your handsome fishing buddy. Looks like he was a big help.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Beautiful pictures of your handsome fishing buddy. Looks like he was a big help.


Thanks!

A little bit of fetch with his ball and his happy!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos of an even more beautiful boy..!!!. 
Looks like he was having fun by the smile on his face...


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

soxOZ said:


> Beautiful photos of an even more beautiful boy..!!!.
> Looks like he was having fun by the smile on his face...


Thanks for the comments!

The boys had a good time. A pleasant way to spend a rainy afternoon!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

What a beautiful boy Oliver is!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pics of such a handsome fellow! Looks like he was pretty interested in the fish!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oliver*

What a gorgeous pictures of Oliver-looks like he had a wonderful time!!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Man, Oliver is gorgeous! I love the pic of him looking at the fish.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your pretty boy!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

photoweborama said:


> Man, Oliver is gorgeous! I love the pic of him looking at the fish.


Thanks!

Small fry,but the little guy had fun towing it in!

All catch and release!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

lynn1970 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures of your pretty boy!


Thanks for the comments! 

Pleasure is all mine. I just love looking at and taking photo's.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Gorgeous photos of a gorgeous dog! He is so handsome!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> Gorgeous photos of a gorgeous dog! He is so handsome!


Thanks!

There's no shortage of gorgeous dogs and outstanding photographers on this forum!


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

What a handsome dog you have!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Great pictures of your handsome boy. What a good looking boy you have


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

absolutely stunning photos of your Oliver!!! Mommy Teal & Daddy Blue thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

What a beauty and such a happy lucky boy at that! Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures:wave:


----------



## SluggersMom (Aug 13, 2012)

He is so handsome! Great pics!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oliver is a gorgeous boy and I love your photos!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

He's a beautiful boy!! Great pics!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW is all I can say


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Oliver, he is one gorgeous boy.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

He is so handsome, looks so happy!! Great pics.


----------

